
Show HN: Accordive - Customer Context in your Inbox - joncalhoun
http://www.accordive.com
======
ateevchopra
1) I really loved the design. Its really clean and "heavenly".

2)Are you really gonna take money from people helping you in private beta ? I
mean its good to give 50% off but these will be your first customers and will
help you shape the product. I can understand you might have done this after a
lot of thought, but you still owe these people for every criticize they make.

~~~
scalhoun2005
Thanks for the feedback!

We only charge you one time, then never again until a month after it leaves
beta. This just locks you in at the discounted price and doesn't charge you
again until the 2nd month out of beta. I'll make this clearer on the site.

As far as why we are taking money, we already started a private beta and are
looking to get feedback from paying customers. As incredibly useful as our
private beta users have been, they aren't paying so it is hard to determine
what things they ask for are things they would pay for and what are just neat
things they want. With paying users it is a little clearer that they would pay
for feature x, because they are already paying to use the service.

~~~
ateevchopra
I got my answer. I really like your way of thinking. People creating a "paid
only" product in future will love this. Do write a blog post on this strategy
and your experience with it. And All the best!

------
scalhoun2005
Hey, I am the creator of Accordive. I just wanted to note that we have users
in private beta right now, and opted to openly tell everyone the signups were
for a public beta, thus the discounted price.

While we considered not telling users this until after they signed up (many
services have done this in the past) it ultimately seemed like a shady thing
to do and I would rather be open with my users than trick them.

That said, we are allowing signups into the public beta pretty slowly because
we like to work with each user individually to help them get setup and
running. This is slow at first but it makes the experience much better and we
learn a lot along the way.

------
scalhoun2005
We had a lot of users emailing about the beta price so we decided to adjust
the pricing to $5 for unlimited beta access.

Would any of you prefer an integration with Sales Force, Zendesk, Desk.com, or
Helpscout more than a Gmail integration?

We are looking to expand out of Gmail eventually, so if you would use one of
the existing CRM tools and would like Accordive for it please let us know by
email - contact@accordive.com

~~~
russj
You need to do Zendesk, Desk, etc.. That's where this type of integration is
really useful. Very few customer service orgs use gmail directly to assist
customers.

------
nchuhoai
This is not constructive comment, but this is a great idea! What
languages/frameworks do you provide libraries for?

~~~
scalhoun2005
Thanks!

We only support javascript at the moment. Most of the data gets updated with
the user on your site, so this was the logical first client since any backend
would work with it.

We plan to roll out support for Ruby, Python, PHP, and likely some
plugins/addons (think wordpress, magento, shopify, and etsy) shortly. We will
likely preference the plugins/addons at first.

------
michaelmior
This looks pretty well-designed! Although I will add that you can achieve
similar functionality if you code a Raplet[1] for Rapportive. (and it's free)

[1] [http://code.rapportive.com/raplet-
docs/](http://code.rapportive.com/raplet-docs/)

~~~
scalhoun2005
Hey, I am the creator of Accordive. Thanks for the feedback!

I have looked at the Raplets a bit but I wanted to make something that was a
little easier to setup and would allow for further customization in the
future.

Think automatic labels for your customers on the Enterprise plan, or a quick
way to find all past emails from the user who wrote the email you are
currently viewing.

I know a lot of this can be achieved in Gmail through filters, searches, etc,
but I am aspiring for something a little more immediate and non-tech friendly.
So far our private beta users have loved it and most of them are not insanely
technical.

~~~
michaelmior
Don't get me wrong, I'm sure there's MUCH farther you can go with this idea
than you can get with Raplets. And certainly there's no way non-technical
users can develop Raplets. Best of luck!

------
gregpilling
In reading this I am not sure if it is specific to web services or could be
used for any business with customer service needs.

Is it basically a light CRM that is built to work with Gmail?

------
jlgaddis
Can I pay you to never put my data into Google/Gmail, if I'm the customer of
your customer?

~~~
scalhoun2005
It is never IN Google/Gmail. It is loaded via a chrome extension and injected
in after Gmail loads.

~~~
jlgaddis
Thank you for clarifying that; I mistakenly believed that it was.

